# Ruby clown cichlid? Info please.



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Came across what was labeled as a ruby clown cichlid, was wondering if they would do fine in a community tank? They look like German blue rams.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Google tells me they are bolivian rams. So to answer your question, yes.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks man. I also found that out thru Google but just wanted to be sure before buying them.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

I love them, just ordered them in at the store and brought one home myself for my 45 gallon community tank, beautiful, hardy fish. 

They won't get colour like the german blue rams, but are twice as hardy. haha


----------



## hydrosparky (May 1, 2012)

Bolivians are larger than Germans. And less colorful in my opinion.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Good luck with them! They're really neat little fish. I see them at my petsmart all the time, but I already have blue rams and personally enjoy them more or I'd buy some myself.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ruby clown.... what sort of name is that? Gee. 

Yeah, they're Bolivians. Tougher, less colorful, and slightly larger than GBR. They also have a much better sense of humor.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I wanted some Germans but could never find them but these guys are pretty cool as well! I'm not sure if I have two males or not tho..they're not being aggressive towards each other at all either way.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Bolivians can color up pretty nice, it's just far less frequent than GBRs


----------

